# Graycliff P.G. X Cigar Review - Over priced and over rated



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Been meaning to try one of these for a long time, just never got around to ordering some. While going through one of my humidors, I happend to find...

Read the full review here: Graycliff P.G. X Cigar Review - Over priced and over rated


----------

